# call me when your in the panel



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Opened this panel up and found several single pole 30 s with 12 ga under them.....and the cat 3 telephone wire in the panel so you can " call me when you are in the panel". Another owner /builder wiring job.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

aktrapper said:


> Opened this panel up and found several single pole 30 s with 12 ga under them.....and the cat 3 telephone wire in the panel so you can " call me when you are in the panel". Another owner /builder wiring job.


I can never get use to those sideways Canadian panels!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> I can never get use to those sideways Canadian panels!


Man you're old.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

was the cat3 hooked to anything or just laying there?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

whats cat 3?


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Its a kitty cat with a number 3 branded on it.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Its an old category of inside telephone wire. predecessor of cat4, 5 cat5e cat 6. The category rating of the wire directly relates to its jacket and the twisting of the wire pairs. The twists in the pairs are important for data transmitting in helping keep things like Next...near end cross talk...and Fext....far end cross talk....to within acceptable ranges.


It was an active i.w.-inside wire.
It was terminated on a biscuit jack-surface jack.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

papaotis said:


> whats cat 3?


Its 1 more than cat 2


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Papa....that made me laugh good tonite...thank you!


----------

